# Plymouth no trabaja [CLOSED]

## natrix

Hola genturiones!!

Acá estoy volviendo al foro después de un tiempo.

Escribo este hilo por un problema que vengo arrastrando desde hace tiempo.

Desde la aparición de “sys-boot/plymouth-0.9.2-r1” no tengo más Plymouth en el arranque, solo aparece unos segundos antes del login. Por mucho tiempo mantuve “plymouth-0.9.0” hasta que salió de portage.

Lo raro es que cuando corro “plymouth --show-splash” no pasa nada, ni siquiera un mensaje de error. El problema sigue con "plymouth-0.9.3-r1"

Alguna idea de que puede ser? O por donde pasar a buscar?

Muchas gracias!!

PS: Por las dudas les dejo el grub:

```
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo" 

GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true 

GRUB_DEFAULT=0 

GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT='quiet splash' 

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="dolvm root=/dev/sda6 rootfstype=ext4 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet udev.log-priority=3" 

GRUB_THEME=/boot/grub/themes/breeze/theme.txt 

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 

GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true 

GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y 

#GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768x24 

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep 

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="dolvm rootfstype=ext4 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet loglevel=0 show_status=0 udev.log-priority=3"
```

Last edited by natrix on Fri Dec 22, 2017 1:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Puedes instalar el 0.9.0, tan sólo tienes que crear un repositorio personalizado. 

Si te funciona con ello podrías descartar que el problema venga de otra parte.

----------

## natrix

Gracias Cameta!

La versión 0.9.0 del overlay de sabayon trabaja correctamente.

No encuentro que cambió de "0.9" al "0.9.2". Por ejemplo, en la wiki no encuentro ninguna implementación adicional con systemd.

Hoy en portage apareció como estable la versión "sys-boot/plymouth-0.9.3-r1", pero nada cambio.

----------

## cameta

Mira si hay alguna diferencia con las USES.

----------

## cameta

La otra opción es que se trate de un bug que afecte sólo a una configuración muy concreta.

----------

## cameta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1067912-highlight-plymouth.html

Mira esto, me parece que describe tu problema.

----------

## natrix

Interesante el hilo, pero parece que no es mi caso:

El patche corre pero no funciona. Las USEs las fui probando de a una (agregando y sacando) y nada, la falla que menciona con static-libs es cierta. Tampoco tengo ningún error al generar el initramsfs, incluso menciona que el theme si instaló bien.

También hurgue un poco en las USE de las dependencias pero no encontré nada sospechoso.

Rarísimo!!

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  There was a file iputils.save

 

Según el hilo al borrar este fichero y recompilar la cosa funciona.

----------

## natrix

Hola cameta:

Si compilo plymouth con la USE "statics-libs", la instalación del initramfs me arroja el error de que no encuentra archivos como dice el hilo. Pero cuando compilo con "-statics-libs" no hay ningún problema y me aparece que el 'theme' se instaló correctamente.

Por otro lado, no tengo ningún archivo "iputils.save" en ninguna parte (busqueda global) ni ningún archivo que no reconozca en el '/etc/portage'.

Saludos!

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Agrego información, esto aparece en el journal del arranque:

```
 # journalctl -b | grep plymouth

dic 17 13:58:25 natrix systemd[1]: Received SIGRTMIN+20 from PID 617 (plymouthd).

dic 17 13:58:26 natrix systemd[1]: Received SIGRTMIN+21 from PID 617 (plymouthd).
```

Todavía no encontré que significa...

----------

## cameta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1065502-highlight-plymouth.html

En este otro hilo se quejan de que según que kernel no funciona.

----------

## natrix

Gracias Cameta!! No había visto ese hilo

El hilo se veía prometedor, lástima que se cortó ahí. 

Siempre usó el kernel más reciente estable, ahora tengo la versión 4.12. Revisé la wiki y mi ‘.config’ por si el kernel había cambiado algo de nouveau pero sigue todo igual.

Qué problema si la causa viene del kernel mismo!! No? Plymouth no justifica tanto escarbe!

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved to Spanish.

----------

## cameta

Podrías probar con un kernel más antiguo a ver si es eso.

----------

## natrix

Sería interesante!! pero no me gusta jugar con el kernel, necesito la PC funcionando, jeje

Por ahora me quedo con el plymouth-0.8.8-r4 en un repositorio local.

Una diferencia que encontré es que una dependencia del plymouth-0.8* es '>=x11-libs/gtk+:2', mientras que plymouth-0.9* es '>=x11-libs/gtk+:3'. Pero no me doy cuenta si tiene algo que ver con lo que pasa.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> necesito la PC funcionando, jeje 

 

La verdad es que si algo funciona, ¿para que actualizarlo?

Normalmente cuando actualizas suele estropearse alguna cosa  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## natrix

Hasta ahora, todas las mejoras de gentoo valieron la pena alguna que otra rotura.

Además, las roturas me obligan a aprende. E.g. con este hilo aprendí a crear un repositorio local para la versión vieja de plymouth.

----------

## cameta

En mi caso la última versión de HPLIP tiene problemas con la identificación, pero bueno uso la anterior y no pasa nada.

----------

## natrix

El tema de los drivers para periférico, tristemente, más que un problema es una lucha linuxera. Muchas veces hay que conformarse con lo que hay!

----------

